# Cooking Time Bone In Or Out



## jakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

I am doing up a 11lb pork butt boneless....What is the cooking time difference between bone in time and bone out time???? Thanks in adavance for youe help guys...Also could I smoke a butt for 5 hours the day before than wrap it and put it in the cooler, then continue smoking it the next day???


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey there, 

Cooking time for boneless butt should be the same.  Just time it using the same method as bone-in.  I forget how long per lb it is for butt but you should have no worries there, as far as smoking it for 5 hours then finishing the next day, I see no problems with it.  If you don't want to fire up the smoker for it you can always put it in the oven wrapped in foil and bake it to temp for a speedier approach.  Either way, it's not the cooking time that really matters, its the temp.  Like was said in a previous thread, "it's done when it's done".


----------



## jakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help u guys on this site are great....will have pics on Monday
Also I could cut it in half anf do two butts I am sure they would cook quicker


----------



## jakeman (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the oven tip... But I am a purist and always finish it in the smoker.. It cant be beat


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

No problem, The timing should be 1.5 hours /lb.  Your lookin at roughly 16.5 hours non stop plus or minus some time depending on weather you are slicing or pulling.  I'm not sure how much time you'll be chopping off by cutting the butt in half and smoking them together, The added surface area will shave SOME time off, but definately not cut it in half.  When in doubt, take its temp.


----------



## johnt (Jul 12, 2007)

I would be really afraid of the butt staying in the "Danger Zone" for far to long, Safty First !
Personally if I didn't have the time to do a full smoke, I'd foil it and pop it in the oven @ 200-225* depending on how long I'd be away(like at work).

Just my 2c.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

Jakeman- 

It seems to take slightly less time to smoke with a deboned butt, however when you consider that you could hit the plateau and extend cooking times for several hours it's not worth considering. There doesn't seem to be a way of determining which butts or briskets will hit the plateau and which will not.

I would not consider half cooking pork. Cook it completely and reheat it tightly wrapped in the oven or smoker the next day. 

Pork Butt (Sliced) 6 to 8 lbs. 225Â° F to 250Â° F 1.5 hours per pound 170Â° F
Pork Butt (Pulled) 6 to 8 lbs. 225Â° F to 250Â° F 1.5 hours per pound 205Â° F

I have a time and temperature chart on my site which covers just about everything. If you find somehing missing let me know!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf

Good Luck!


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Going off topic real fast.
Debi, thats a great list.  one thing caught my eye though, smoked chocolate ganache?!?!  That could make for some very interesting truffles.
Now back to our show.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Easiest thing to do is buy a digital meat thermometer with a probe. Available at WalMart, Lowe's, Home Depot, $20-$35 range. You can get one at Lowe's that talks for $35.
Put the probe in the meat (if it is bone-in make sure it does not touch the bone), set the thermometer for the desired target temp. (170Â°, well done to slice, 205Â° for pulled pork) and smoke the butt at 225-250 until it is at the desired temp. No worry about proper timing and it will be just how you want it.
Relax, have "something cool to drink", check the fire now and then.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

Whole heartedly agree with mike on this one.  I use a probe every time I smoke (cept ribs).  Have a $15 Acu>rite that has worked very well for over a year, and I also have a Mavrick ET-73 which I use with my WSM.  No guessing with a probe.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 14, 2007)

Gotta have a themometer or two, or three, or four, or five, or  .....


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------

